# Jr. Gent II nib question



## bking0217 (Dec 21, 2011)

What size is the nib that comes with the Jr Gent II fountain pen, x-fine, fine, medium, or "other", or what? The reason I ask is that a while back I got some Jr Gent I fountain kits from Smitty and I like the line it leaves but have no idea what size it is. When I run out of these, I'm going to order some JGII with Bock nibs from The Classic Nib but really don't know what to get.


----------



## watch_art (Dec 23, 2011)

More or less this:
xf .3-.4mm
f .5mm
m .6-.7mm
b .8-.9mm

You can look at this chart from Richard Binder's site, print it off at the correct scale (there's a ruler at the bottom to help) and actually compare your lines against his chart to figure out what you have.

http://www.richardspens.com/pdf/strokewidths.pdf

Cheers!


----------



## bking0217 (Dec 23, 2011)

That's awesome, Shawn. Thank you.


----------

